# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Khóa Học LPI

## tenten

<div style="text-align: center">TT ĐÀO TẠO MÃ NGUỒN MỞ VNLAMP XIN GIỚI THIỆU ĐẾN CÁC BẠN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH:​</div> <div style="text-align: center">*LINUX NETWORK ADMINISTRATION (LPI 1&2)*​</div> *Học phí:* *2,500,000 VNĐ*
*(Giảm 10% học phí đến hết 28/02/2011)
*
*Thời lượng:* *72 giờ*
Chương trình chuẩn được xây dựng bởi Linux Professional Institute (LPI) nhằm cung cấp cho học viên những kiến thức và kỹ năng quản trị hệ điều hành mã nguồn mở - LINUX.
Giúp học viên tìm hiểu sâu hơn về cấu trúc hệ điều hành Open Source, học viên có thể tự xây dựng hệ điều hành với những tính năng mong muốn, phù hợp với yêu cầu của hệ thống.
Xây dựng và quản trị hệ thống mạng hoàn chỉnh trên nền tảng hệ điều hành mã nguồn mở Linux từ qui mô nhỏ đến lớn.
Thiết kế, triển khai, bảo trì, xử lý lỗi và bảo đảm ổn định, bảo mật cho hệ thống mạng đa điều hành (MS, Linux)
Có đủ kiến thức để tham dự các kỳ thi quốc tế do *LPI (Linux Professional Institute)* tổ chức để nhận chứng chỉ *Junior Level Linux Professional*(LPIC-1), *Advanced Level Linux Professional*( LPIC-2) có giá trị toàn cầu.
*Nội dung chương trình học*
*Part 1: Installing Linux as a Server*

Chapter 1: Technical Summary of Linux DistributionsChapter 2: Installing Linux in a Server ConfigurationChapter 3: Installing Software
*Part 2: Single Host Administration*
Chapter 4: Managing UsersChapter 5: The Command LineChapter 6: Booting and Shutting DownChapter 7: File SystemsChapter 8: Core System Services
*Part 3: Security and Networking*
Chapter 9: Network ConfigurationChapter 10: Configuring the Linux Firewall: IPTables & ShorewallChapter 11: Local SecurityChapter 12: Network Security (Snort)
*Part 4: Internet Services*
Chapter 13: DNSChapter 14: FTPChapter 15: Setting Up Your Web Server Using ApacheChapter 16: SMTP (Post Fix)Chapter 17: POP and IMAP (Devecot)Chapter 18: The Secure Shell*
Part 5: Intranet Services*
Chapter 19: Network File SystemsChapter 20: Network Information ServiceChapter 21: SambaChapter 22: DHCPChapter 23: Backups*Bonus:*
*- Virtual Hosting With Apache Web Server And Bandwidth Management*
*- Virtual Hosting With PureFTPd And MySQL Quota And Bandwidth Management
- Virtual Hosting With ProFTPd And MySQL Quota And Bandwidth Management
*
*Học viên tham gia khóa học, sẽ được các giảng viên VNLAMP tận tình hướng dẫn.
Đội ngũ giảng viên VNLAMP đang làm việc và giữ những vị trí quan trọng trong những công ty hàng đầu tại Việt Nam*.
* Để biết thêm chi tiết. Mời các bạn tham khảo lịch khai giảng tại website:
http://training.vnlamp.vn
*Địa điểm học:*
241A/2 Huỳnh Văn Bánh, Phường 12, Quận Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3997.6935 - Fax: (08) 3997.6936
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]
Cảm ơn bạn đã xem qua thông tin!
(Phòng Đào tạo VNLAMP)

----------

